# advice on this breeding



## Ruffin (Sep 30, 2018)

I am looking at a puppy from this breeding and was hoping for some insight on what might be expected from this pairing:


Gordon Z O.B.A.-Magnum Nitra X Josi von Edgecombe


thanks


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Litter from Gordon Z O.B.A - Magnum Nitra and Josi von Edgecombe


Here is the breeding so people can look.


----------



## Ruffin (Sep 30, 2018)

bump


----------



## Ruffin (Sep 30, 2018)

I got the pup - he is 6 months old - am still interested in what I might can expect from him.
thanks


----------

